# Πώς λέμε στα αγγλικά ότι η εργασιακή μου εμπειρία εστιάζεται "κυρίως σε" ;



## JHRoss (May 3, 2017)

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα, σήμερα έγινα register.
Πως λέμε στα αγγλικά ότι η εργασιακή μου εμπειρία "εστιάζεται κυρίως σε" ;


----------



## SBE (May 3, 2017)

Δεν το λέμε, αλλά αν θέλουμε να το πούμε λέμε 
my work experience focuses on... 
my work experience is mainly in...
my work experience lies in...


----------



## JHRoss (May 3, 2017)

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ. Αλλά γιατί δεν το λέμε;


----------



## SBE (May 4, 2017)

Γιατί στην αγγλική γλώσσα εκφραζόμαστε διαφορετικά απ' ό,τι στην ελληνική, με λιγότερο στόμφο και με λιγότερες περιττές φιλολογίες. Ο Βρετανός που θέλει να περιγράψει την εργασιακή του εμπειρία θα πάει κατευθείαν στο ψητό. 

Κι αυτό το λέω μετά από μερικές ώρες που προσπαθώ να σουλουπώσω ένα γραπτό ενός Έλληνα γνωστού μου ο οποίος έγραψε το ακόλουθο: This essay aims to critically examine and shed some light on the large consequences of the Deepwater Horizon oil spill in the Gulf of Mexico. 
Του το άλλαξα ως εξής: This essay critically examines the consequences of the Deepwater Horizon oil spill of 2010. 
Στα ελληνικά θα έπαιρνε άριστα στο σχολείο αν έγραφε έκθεση με: 
Η εργασία αυτή στοχεύει να χύσει άπλετο φως στις μεγάλες συνέπειες της πρωτοφανούς τραγωδίας που έπληξε τον κόλπο του Μεξικού. 
Αρλούμπες και μεγαλοστομίες χωρίς νόημα.


----------



## Earion (May 4, 2017)

«...που έπληξε καίρια τον βασανισμένο Κόλπο του Μεξικού». 
SBE, υστερείς ακόμα στον νεοελληνικό λόγο με μεγαλοστομίες χωρίς νόημα. :twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 4, 2017)

Για την ακρίβεια, τον έπληξε διάπλατα και σε βάθος...


----------



## SBE (May 4, 2017)

Τί να κάνω η κακομοίρα, 15 είχα στην έκθεση, πού να σκεφτώ τον βασανισμένο και καίρια πληγμένο κόλπο του Μεξικού. Ευτυχώς που με σώζει η Λεξιλογία!


----------



## Themis (May 4, 2017)

... που μαχαίρωσε πισώπλατα στο στήθος τον ξεχασμένο απ' τους θεούς Κόλπο του Μεξικού...


----------



## Earion (May 4, 2017)

:clap:


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 5, 2017)

Α όχι, αγγλικά δεν μιλάνε μόνο στη Βρετανία.

*Letters from Africa: Nigeria's art of flowery language* (_BBC News_)

My friends in the international media are perplexed by the flowery language often used in press releases from Nigerian officials.

The pretentious diction, dying metaphors and padded sentences would make George Orwell somersault in his grave.

Take, for example, this paragraph from a press release by the Nigerian parliament:

"The seminar is aimed at making good the promise of the National Assembly that we are on the same page with the President Buhari led administration and in line with the legislative agenda, that there is a synergy between the National Assembly and the Presidency in the fight against corruption.

"It is to reaffirm the point that you cannot clap with one hand. It is our way of saying that there must be a legislative strength to back the anti-corruption stance of the present administration."

Ας μην το βάλω όλο εδώ, αλλά έχει πλάκα – αναφέρεται και στους διαδικτυακούς απατεώνες.


----------



## rogne (May 5, 2017)

Μα μήπως και τα EU-English έτσι δεν είναι; Αφήστε που λογικό το βρίσκω ο φίλος/η φίλη που ξεκίνησε το νήμα να θέλει να εκφραστεί κάπως περίπλοκα: προς αυτό ακριβώς παρακινούν με τη διατύπωσή τους οι περισσότερες αγγελίες προσφοράς εργασίας (και όχι μόνο εργασίας: σπουδών, σεμιναρίων κ.ο.κ.) που βλέπω να κυκλοφορούν.


----------



## SBE (May 5, 2017)

Ως προς το ζήτημα των αγγελιών: Αν πρόκειται για αγγελίες σε ελληνικά έντυπα, τότε τις έγραψε κάποιος αγγλομαθής Έλληνας, οπότε δεν παίζουμε. 
Αν πρόκειται για αγγελία για δουλειά στην αγγλοφωνία (πλήν Νιγηρίας, μάλλον), τότε ναι, υπάρχουν κλισέ κλπ αλλά δεν ειναι τα ίδια με τα ελληνικά κλισέ. Και σε μερικά πράγματα δεν είναι απαραίτητα τα κλισέ γενικότερα. 
Στα γραφεία εδώ ακούγονται αρκετά ακόμα τα γνωστά κλισέ think outside the box κλπ, αλλά άλλο το business speak κι άλλο το μεταφράζω από τα ελληνικά τις φιοριτούρες της ελληνικής γλώσσας. 

ΥΓ Το Νιγηριανό μπλα μπλα πάντως χρησιμοποιεί κοινές αγγλικές εκφράσεις, οπότε είναι πιο αυθεντικό.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 5, 2017)

SBE said:


> Αν πρόκειται για αγγελία για δουλειά στην αγγλοφωνία (πλήν Νιγηρίας, μάλλον), τότε ναι, υπάρχουν κλισέ κλπ αλλά δεν ειναι τα ίδια με τα ελληνικά κλισέ.



"Applicant needs to be passionate about X"... Πέφτω πολύ έξω;


----------



## SBE (May 5, 2017)

Aν αυτό σου μοιάζει ότι απαντιέται με "η εργασιακή μου εμπειρία εστιάζεται σε..." τότε δεν πέφτεις έξω.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 6, 2017)

:laugh: Αυτό θα ήταν συζήτηση!

Απλώς αναφερόμουν στη χρήση τού _passionate_, που απ' ό,τι ακούω έχει εξελιχθεί σε ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα κλισέ τής αγοράς εργασίας.


----------



## SBE (May 6, 2017)

Μαζί με το exceptional. Όλοι ζητάνε exceptional people. Aλλά δεν θα τα έλεγα κλισέ. Περιγράφουν αυτό ακριβώς που ζητάνε οι εργοδότες: ανθρώπους που ζουν μόνο για τη δουλειά και που έχουν εξαιρετικές ικανότητες. 
Άλλο πράμα είναι τα κλισέ.


----------

